# What to do with legs?



## CrazyTechie (Feb 23, 2011)

So for those of us who don't have enough space to actually fly things out but still have a fly system ...what do you do to get the legs out of the way when you're working on the stage? Currently I've taken some rope and tied them to the walls up out of the way. I've seen a leg that was folded up into itself but I never inquired as to how it was done.

So what do you do to get them out of the way? Do you have a permanent system or a temporary system like rope? Pictures would be great as well if you have any.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 23, 2011)

facing the good side reach high and bring the two sides of the leg together. hold those together with one hand. with the other spin the fabric into a gentle twist. then lift and tuck the twist up and into the pinch still holding the two sides together. Once it is all in there you can let go of the pinch and it should stay together until you pull it out.

This is a temporary way to quickly get them up off the floor and out of the way.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks a bunch! I went around and did that to all of our legs this morning and they are nicely out of the way!


----------



## misterd (Mar 7, 2011)

Watch out for TDs who have the mindset that would be appalled at this sort of thing. I did this once and he suddenly appeared out of nowhere (as is normal for him) and told me that I was ruining the legs.
And when I say "told," I mean "screamed at."


----------



## CrazyTechie (Mar 8, 2011)

Good to know, so far I haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 9, 2011)

hmm, I don't see how that would ruin them other than getting a little wrinkled, but they'll just need a little time to stretch themselves back out. I would be more worried about them sitting on the ground and getting tripped over, etc.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Mar 9, 2011)

Today we were planning on painting the set but I had to leave before that started so I put the legs up so that they wouldn't accidentally get paint on them. So far they look exactly the same when they come back down from being folded up.


----------



## CSCTech (Mar 15, 2011)

Now what do you do about dead hung center travellers


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Mar 15, 2011)

CSCTech said:


> Now what do you do about dead hung center travellers


 
They're usually too bulky to bundle up like legs, try as you might! I've been known to swage them up using sash cord - open the drapes tie it round about five feet off the deck, then find something on the wall (there's usually something you can tie to!) and pull them up off the deck that way. I wouldn't recommend doing this for any length of time - the weight distribution is too uneven on the track - but short-term it's OK!


----------

